# General Topics > General Discussion & News >  Chat room?

## Martin

Hello!
I'm still very new to this forum, so I apoligized if this something that have already been discussed or exist. Now, onward to the real topic!

I love snakes. I love lizards. I love frogs. I love salamanders.
I love caring for them. I love feeding, cleaning, misting, changing the water.
I love research about a new animal. I love researching about the terrarium they need.
I love setting up the tank, I love maintaning a good terrarium.

Basicly, I love every single aspect about this hobby. This means I can not simple get enough of it! And I can not TALK enough about it! However, this is kind of hard. I do not know alot of people at all that share my intressest, and it's not that usual to keep frogs up here (especially not as many species as there are on this forum). This forum is great, but a forum is still just a forum. I want to talk about it, in real time! Just casual chatting about what's up at terrarium in your houses, if the frogs are calling, how you feed your animals and with what, how did you get your frogs/reptiles. Anything!

So, if there are any other people like me out there, how about setting up a IRC-channel? Or Skype-conference or whatever. I did notice that there is a chat-function embedded in the forum, but it's not used at all. So, I'm kind of hoping that that's just because it's kind of impracticle, and people are just waiting for a better medium to chat with!  :Wink: 

So, what do you think?

----------


## clownonfire

> Hello!
> 
> So, if there are any other people like me out there, how about setting up a IRC-channel? Or Skype-conference or whatever. I did notice that there is a chat-function embedded in the forum, but it's not used at all. So, I'm kind of hoping that that's just because it's kind of impracticle, and people are just waiting for a better medium to chat with! 
> 
> So, what do you think?


I'm sorry Viper Jr.. You are alone.  :Wink: 

Actually, the chat function on this site works perfectly well. Unfortunately, it's not used very much. There used to be much more activity on it, but much less recently...

----------


## bshmerlie

Actually we had one member that would schedule chats quite often.  Why don't you think about it and let's set up a time and date where we can meet up in the chat room.  Maybe you can do a poll and find out what would be the most convenient day and time.  Count me in.

----------


## clownonfire

> Actually we had one member that would schedule chats quite often.  Why don't you think about it and let's set up a time and date where we can meet up in the chat room.  Maybe you can do a poll and find out what would be the most convenient day and time.  Count me in.


I'll do my best. But can't commit.  :Smile:

----------


## Martin

Aaaw, don't talk to me like that Eric, I don't want to be alone!  :Wink: 

Cheri, I could do that! Just have to work something out, sinces the time difference is quite... Well, 9 hours speaks for itself  :Smile: 
I'll get started tomorrow, perhaps just post a schedule and see if people show up. Otherwise, some polling might be a good idea like you said.

----------


## Martin

Sorry it took me a long time to make something up, but I've been quite busy.

So, how about we have a first "chat-meeting" at 07.00 pm EDT* (which I think is a good time for most americans/canadians) on sunday in exactly a week? Just too see if anyone shows up and just talk about whatever we want, frogrelated or not!  :Smile: 

So, sunday the 12th of juni, 07.00 PM EDT, here in the sites chat!
Spread the word!




EDT = GMT -4 (now in summertime)

----------


## clownonfire

Martin, I'll be here!
Perhaps a little reminder next Monday will help too...
Eric

----------


## Martin

I will be in the chat from now on, a couple of hours forward. So if anyone want's to chat, just pop in!




And remember:
Sunday the 12th of June, 07.00 PM EDT, here in the site's chat!

----------


## Martin

Reminder:
Tune in Sunday the 12th of June, 07.00 PM EDT, here in the site's chat! 

Topic: "Anything and everything"

----------


## Martin

> Reminder:
> Tune in Sunday the 12th of June, 07.00 PM EDT, here in the site's chat! 
> 
> Topic: "Anything and everything"


Le bump. Don't miss it!

----------


## Martin

Me, myself and Mr. Eric will be in chat for a while. Everyone, join us!  :Big Grin:

----------


## Martin

> Reminder:
> Tune in Sunday the 12th of June, 07.00 PM EDT, here in the site's chat! 
> 
> Topic: "Anything and everything"


Last reminder!

And if you don't have anything better to do, stop by right now. I'll be there for a while anyway.

----------


## clownonfire

I'll be there. Hope to see lots of you.
Eric

----------


## clownonfire

> I'll be there. Hope to see lots of you.
> Eric


Hi all. Less than an hour for some chat time!

----------


## lnaminneci

Sorry that I missed this one. I ended up getting free tickets to the Monterey Bay Aquarium for today.  :Big Grin: 

I just got home and was very concerned about our Frog Forum moderator Ebony. Christchurch, NZ had another large earthquake today. I just spoke with her and she and her family are safe. Just a few cuts and bruises. Sending out love and prayers to those in Christchurch, NZ.  :Bloom: 

~Lesley

----------


## Martin

A good night sleep later, it's time to recap!

Yesterday was a great success! At least I had a good time, chit-chatting about homemade waterfalls, nasty spiders, lovely snakes, our shared hatred against Rebecca Black's Friday, how Sweden is the best hockey nation there is, and alot of other interesting topics!

The chat lasted about 1 h, then people really started to leave, included myself (hey, it was almost 03:00AM... I think I deserved it).
There will most certainly be more of these sorts of meetings, sometimes with a specific topic, sometimes without one. I'd like to have this become a regulaur thing, but for now I will schedule week to week. I'm looking into if there could be a sticky-topic as well, with only the time and topic of the meetings.

However, there were some tecninal problems for some of us with the chat. Apperently, it sometimes decides that it's no fun anymore, and it chrashes. When this happens, close the chat and reload it. It will take a few minutes to load, but just be patience. After a while, it will ask you to close the application because "it will slow down your computer". Just press "No, I don't want to close it" and then just wait a few few minutes. I will eventually load back and everything will run as smooth as normal again.

Lastly, a BIG shoutout and thanks to everyone who contributed to this awesome event!  :Big Applause: 

Rat The Unloved

FaeTehHawtness

Bshmerlie

Mushrooms

Clownonfire

pez

artes

DonLisk

MikeM670


(And remember, if you have the time and just sitting at your computer, just open the chat in a seperate window! I will have it on all the time when I'm home (and not doing anything superspecific). Give the chat some love people  :Big Grin: )

----------


## clownonfire

Canada is the real hockey super power... You're skating on thin ice, my friend...

----------


## Fae

> A good night sleep later, it's time to recap!
> 
> Yesterday was a great success! At least I had a good time, chit-chatting about homemade waterfalls, nasty spiders, lovely snakes, our shared hatred against Rebecca Black's Friday, how Sweden is the best hockey nation there is, and alot of other interesting topics!
> 
> The chat lasted about 1 h, then people really started to leave, included myself (hey, it was almost 03:00AM... I think I deserved it).
> There will most certainly be more of these sorts of meetings, sometimes with a specific topic, sometimes without one. I'd like to have this become a regulaur thing, but for now I will schedule week to week. I'm looking into if there could be a sticky-topic as well, with only the time and topic of the meetings.
> 
> However, there were some tecninal problems for some of us with the chat. Apperently, it sometimes decides that it's no fun anymore, and it chrashes. When this happens, close the chat and reload it. It will take a few minutes to load, but just be patience. After a while, it will ask you to close the application because "it will slow down your computer". Just press "No, I don't want to close it" and then just wait a few few minutes. I will eventually load back and everything will run as smooth as normal again.
> 
> ...


Sorry I had to leave last night, my power went out, it was thunderstorming here in Louisiana.  :Frown:  Good meeting all of you! (Even though I didn't say much)  :Big Grin:

----------


## Bruce

> Canada is the real hockey super power... You're skating on thin ice, my friend...


Boston Bruins FTW!!!!  GO BOSTON!!!   :Frog Smile:  :Frog Smile:  :Frog Smile:

----------


## clownonfire

> Boston Bruins FTW!!!!  GO BOSTON!!!


Game 7 baby. Go Canucks!!

----------


## Bruce

Let's see how many luongo will let it!  :Wink:  
Thomas ftw!

----------


## Martin

Ok people, let's try another chat-come-togehter!
If you have any suggestion regarding topic, time or anything else, please post here or PM me!  :Smile: 

Next meeting will be the same time, the 19th of June, sunday next week.

Date: 19th June
Time: 07:00 EDT  (same as last time)
Topic: Anything and everything  (same as last time)

If the timezones is confusing, don't be afraid to ask! I'm using timezones converters all the time, trying to get it right.

----------


## Martin

> Date: 19th June
> Time: 07:00 EDT  (same as last time)
> Topic: Anything and everything  (same as last time)


Be there! Last time was a blast!  :Smile:

----------


## Martin

The chat is really starting to come alive! I've ended up chatting with alot of people several times this week. It's really nice to see and to chat with everyone! I've learned alot about breeding, tanks etc.

Today a total of SEVEN people ended up chatting, unplanned, for a great while. However, the chat started to crash horribly for some of us. I have contacted admins and mods to see if anything can be done about it.

Also:
Date: 19th June
Time: 07:00 EDT (same as last time)
Topic: Anything and everything (same as last time)
Be there!

----------


## Rat The Unloved

Would've been more talkative but a family member came running in and said "I found a FREE POOL!" ... free pool kinda took over the rest of the day. Hehe.

----------


## Martin

> Date: 19th June
> Time: 07:00 EDT (same as last time)
> Topic: Anything and everything (same as last time)


See you all tonight!

----------


## clownonfire

I'm not sure I'll be able to join you guys this time around. It's Father's Day and I think I have a few things planned with my family. 

Have a great time, and Martin, thanks again for setting this up.

Eric

----------


## Martin

Another chat meeting have come to an end. Let's see who it went, shall we?

First of all, Father's day. I did not know that when I set the date, but when I found I decided to go for it anyway. And good thing I did!
It was not as many people as last time, but still a few We started out with just three people having a great time chatting about mostly breeding and rainchambers. After a while (1-2 hours), more people arrived and I think the number ended on 7 people all in all! 
Even the allmighty guru Kurt tried to log in, but unfortunatly there were some technical difficulties, same with Kevin1.

I would like to thank all of you that showed up. I had a great time and learned alot! :Big Applause: 

MeTree

lnaminneci

Rat The Unloved

Katieasaur

LilyPad

lnaminneci

And all of you, being busy celebrating your dads (och being celebrated), I hope to see you all next time!  :Smile:

----------


## Martin

A long time has past since the last chat meeting! First of all, I went to a concert in the UK, and after that, vaccation occured! And then, when I thought I could get back to some serious Frog foruming, I finally got a new job, after several months of unemployedness!
But now, it is time to get back to some serious chatting!

Date: 21th August (Sunday)
Time: 06:00 EDT
Topic: Anything and everything

Be sure to pop in and stay awhile! Discuss how to make a rainchamber, create a good FBT tank or just talk nonsense with incredible friendly fellow froggers! And if that's not enough to get you excited, then join the chat to at least give me a congratulation on the new job!


And as always, if you don't have anything do to, just keep the chat open while surfing le internet or just idling at the computer! Eventually people will join in for a good time.

----------


## John Clare

I'm going to be traveling I think, but have fun!

----------


## Martin

Maybe next time John!

A friendly reminding bump:
Date: 21th August (Sunday)
Time: 06:00 EDT
Topic: Anything and everything

----------


## bshmerlie

I'll try and be there Martin. Congrats on the new job.

----------


## Martin

Just a few hours to showtime! I'm counting on you all!

Date: 21th August (today)
Time: 06:00 EDT
Topic: Anything and everything

----------


## Martin

I guess there's a first time for everything. In this case, it was the first time of a not-so-crowded chatroom. Only me and nicodimus22 showed up, but we had a great time, talking about reptiles and frogs.

And jellyfish...

----------


## Heather

When is the next one?

----------


## Martin

Uuh, how did that link to nicodimus got in my last post..? That was not my intention, sorry about that.

I'm not sure yet, sometime this week. I need to do some calander checking befote I know. These meeting start rather late for me, so I need to be sure I'm not working the day after.
I'll get back with a better answer later today.

----------


## Heather

Sounds good. I'll wait to hear.

----------


## Martin

First of all, let me apologize. I said that I would post another meeting "very soon", but that was clearly not the case. I just been so busy lately. The new job + university starting + a whole lot of personal stuff going on just took its toll. Unfortunately, I can't set a new date now either, since I don't know anything yet. However, I *WILL* set a date, I just need some time to get things together first. But remember, if you're on the site, just chillin', pop in the chat! Most of the times, someone will join you when they see that you are there. And if one person joins, more will!  :Smile:

----------


## BG

Martin you have great idea. This is to complicated. Lets go for a shout box .lol And then we can talk about things . The forum is nice  but it slows down some times. and then you have nothing to do.

----------

